# wa sso p's ga ll er y



## wassop (Jul 3, 2015)

faq:


Spoiler:  



tablet : wacom bamboo pen ctl-470
programs : paint tool sai and photoshop cs5



recent:


Spoiler:  




















​


----------



## wassop (Jul 4, 2015)

reserved​


----------



## wassop (Jul 4, 2015)

reserved​


----------



## wassop (Aug 21, 2015)

^​


Spoiler: bust








paper issue march 2017 - simone rocha - 3 13 17





Spoiler: misc












noref - 2 21 17





Spoiler: misc








noref - 2 19 17





Spoiler: bust









audrey hepburn - 9 16 16





Spoiler: bust








lesley "twiggy" hornby - 10 2 15





Spoiler: eyes








antonina vasylchenko - 9 20 15





Spoiler: bust








anna karina - 9 8 15


----------



## spookycipher (Aug 21, 2015)

cute!


----------



## wassop (Aug 21, 2015)

spookycipher said:


> cute!



thank you !


----------



## derezzed (Aug 21, 2015)

Very nice art! I really like your headshot of Melanie Martinez in particular. 
Coincidentally, I had her Crybaby album playing in Spotify while I was browsing, haha.

I'm looking forward to future updates c:


----------



## wassop (Aug 22, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Very nice art! I really like your headshot of Melanie Martinez in particular.
> Coincidentally, I had her Crybaby album playing in Spotify while I was browsing, haha.
> 
> I'm looking forward to future updates c:



well you have good taste in music hahah - thank you very much !


----------



## himeki (Aug 22, 2015)

Gosh your art is lovely~


----------



## wassop (Aug 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Gosh your art is lovely~



thank you evvie ! ♥(ˆ⌣ˆ )


----------



## wassop (Aug 22, 2015)

new art up !


----------



## derezzed (Aug 22, 2015)

Whoa, beautiful headshot of Audrey Hepburn! The facial details are absolutely stunning.


----------



## wassop (Aug 22, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Whoa, beautiful headshot of Audrey Hepburn! The facial details are absolutely stunning.



thank you ! i'm happy you like it


----------



## Buggy (Aug 23, 2015)

Aah, these are beautiful! I love them all, especially your realistic ones. You're so talented!(^v^)


----------



## wassop (Aug 23, 2015)

Buggy said:


> Aah, these are beautiful! I love them all, especially your realistic ones. You're so talented!(^v^)



awh thank you ! i've seen your art too and it's adorable ♥


----------



## Thatweirdhetalian (Aug 24, 2015)

I love your art style!


----------



## wassop (Aug 24, 2015)

Thatweirdhetalian said:


> I love your art style!



thank you very much !


----------



## wassop (Sep 8, 2015)

new art up !


----------



## wassop (Sep 20, 2015)

new art up !


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 20, 2015)

Wah I love your art (especially the eyes).
//admires people who can draw realistically
I can't do it to save my life. x3


----------



## wassop (Sep 20, 2015)

Oldcatlady said:


> Wah I love your art (especially the eyes).
> //admires people who can draw realistically
> I can't do it to save my life. x3



thank you so much Q , Q
i'm sure your art style is beautiful ♥


----------



## Jacob (Sep 20, 2015)

Your latest piece is very unique. Amazing work


----------



## wassop (Sep 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Your latest piece is very unique. Amazing work



thanks ! your art is very nice as well , congrats on being a finalist in the fire festival !


----------



## Jacob (Sep 20, 2015)

wassop said:


> thanks ! your art is very nice as well , congrats on being a finalist in the fire festival !



Merci Beaucoup! 
je parle francais aussi LOL


----------



## wassop (Sep 20, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Merci Beaucoup!
> je parle francais aussi LOL



tres super ! j' ai seulement pris une classe en l' ecole, mais il est tres interessant ♥


----------



## Jacob (Sep 20, 2015)

wassop said:


> tres super ! j' ai seulement pris une classe en l' ecole, mais il est tres interessant ♥



LOL J'aussi!!


----------



## wassop (Oct 2, 2015)

new art up !


----------



## cinny (Oct 3, 2015)

I love your art style! Especially the colors. 
I envy people who can draw realisitic, wished I was creative ah.


----------



## wassop (Oct 3, 2015)

cinny said:


> I love your art style! Especially the colors.
> I envy people who can draw realisitic, wished I was creative ah.



thank you so much ! ( :


----------



## derezzed (Oct 3, 2015)

Oooh, I love the latest work, like always c:
Your realistic and somewhat minimalist style is so nice to see! I find it amazing how you can draw people so well *_*


----------



## wassop (Oct 3, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Oooh, I love the latest work, like always c:
> Your realistic and somewhat minimalist style is so nice to see! I find it amazing how you can draw people so well *_*



thank you ! ♥ your graphics gallery is amazing as well ! it looks so sleek and creative ( :


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice art!


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

I love everything you do but i still prefer your anime style like you did for me c:


----------



## wassop (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Nice art!



thank you ! ( :



MayorEvvie said:


> I love everything you do but i still prefer your anime style like you did for me c:



aw thank you , haha ♥


----------



## Sansa (Oct 3, 2015)

I love the portrait of Anna Karina!


----------



## wassop (Oct 3, 2015)

Sansa said:


> I love the portrait of Anna Karina!



thanks a bunch !


----------



## milkday (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh my Lord, these are amazing! I love your Twiggy one :3


----------



## wassop (Oct 3, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> Oh my Lord, these are amazing! I love your Twiggy one :3



thank you !! ♥


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

you should open a shop so i can throw all my bells at you haha.


----------



## wassop (Oct 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> you should open a shop so i can throw all my bells at you haha.



i would , but i don't think people are all that interested in buying realism , haha
thank you though ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

wassop said:


> i would , but i don't think people are all that interested in buying realism , haha
> thank you though ♥ ♥ ♥



shh, i actually like your realism, and tbh all the shops atm are anime and it would be nice to see some diversity c:[/cp;pr]


----------



## wassop (Oct 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> shh, i actually like your realism, and tbh all the shops atm are anime and it would be nice to see some diversity c:[/cp;pr]




awh , well then i'll think about it ( :


----------



## glow (Jan 9, 2016)

Omg, beautiful!! Are you willing to draw a bust of my mayor? If so I'll give you full sized refs. How much? And would you take rlc instead of tbt?


----------



## inkling (Feb 18, 2016)

good drawing jeez especially on a tablet i cant get used to it. watch the eyes though.. you're good at observation (so ya details) but watch out for that (invisible) line that connects the  eyes..like took at the inner eyes they should be on the same level if that makes sense. for ex the twiggy one you got it naturally but i can still see the same issue in the eyebrows thats how i know.so  for these type of portraits it will make them seem odd/off. the last one is either or mirror or something hehe. if not it doesnt matter bc its more graphic which works on its on but overall depending on what youre going for it looks less natural than the others. pls dont be offended i am automatically spewing this stuff bc you are pretty good


----------



## wassop (Feb 19, 2016)

inkling said:


> snippy



hello , thanks for the feedback ! yeah , the last ones aren't my favorite , haha




m3ow_ said:


> snippy



thank you ! sorry for the ( very ) late reply , i haven't been keeping up with my gallery lately 
i don't think i'd be very good at drawing mayors though : ( so sorry


----------



## Javocado (Feb 19, 2016)

Your art is something special.

Perhaps you could try your hand at this reference:


Spoiler: ref









jk but i really dig your stuff :')


----------



## wassop (Feb 19, 2016)

Javocado said:


> snippy



: ' ))


----------



## wassop (Sep 16, 2016)

i felt inspired to finish something from november of last year (lol) so new art up !


----------



## namiieco (Sep 17, 2016)

Boop! I love your art, I'd totally buy it ^^


----------



## himeki (Sep 17, 2016)

ooooo i forgot how much i love your art!~


----------



## derezzed (Sep 17, 2016)

:-ooo
God, I love the color palette you went with. Orange/green is <3.
I also like the look of the scribbles at the bottom and the facial features are drawn wonderfully. Gorgeous work!


----------



## wassop (Sep 17, 2016)

Utarara said:


> Boop! I love your art, I'd totally buy it ^^



thanks !!! i do these mostly from reference to a picture with some changes so i want to make a style first that i can draw people's characters with and that's less time consuming and then i'll open a shop : )



EvviePB said:


> ooooo i forgot how much i love your art!~



thank you ev !!! ^^ ~



derezzed said:


> :-ooo
> God, I love the color palette you went with. Orange/green is <3.
> I also like the look of the scribbles at the bottom and the facial features are drawn wonderfully. Gorgeous work!



thanks !!!! yessss orange/green <3


----------



## wassop (Feb 19, 2017)

uploaded quickie bc i haven't and had time foronce


----------



## wassop (Feb 22, 2017)

woahwoahwoah what is this a new thing ? ? ? ? ?? ? ?? ??


----------



## wassop (Feb 23, 2017)

reuploaded hand but very different color scheme and stuff bc i wasn't happy with it
also added an edited version of my recent bc i really couldn't decide which i liked more


----------



## derezzed (Feb 23, 2017)

ah yay you're back! Your art updates are always wonderful, wassop c:
I REALLY love your [latest piece]; the way you draw facial features is super stunning and it's cool to see them up close & separate! The eye looks so unique to me, especially with all the white lines on top, and I LOVE the 3D effect on the lips. You've got such an amazing art style!!


----------



## wassop (Feb 23, 2017)

derezzed said:


> snip



aaaa thank you so muchhh! you're too nice :,)


----------



## wassop (Mar 13, 2017)

messing with coloring, actually liked how this looked for a change


----------

